# Future of diesel with GM



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Suggested reading:

Chevy Cruze Diesel | GM's 52 MPG Car Globally Engineered, Exec Says | Industry content from WardsAuto


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Lots of good info there - including an answer on how many Cruze diesels: 

"The automaker sold 12,554 Cruze diesels for 1.2% of the nameplate’s engine mix during its availability between May 2013 and January 2016."


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

If you buy this car there's a good chance it will be the last internal combustion engine you will ever own. It's just how the future is going to play out. There will be no room for diesels.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Snipesy said:


> If you buy this car there's a good chance it will be the last internal combustion engine you will ever own. It's just how the future is going to play out. There will be no room for diesels.


Depends on your crystal ball. Yes, solar power looks promising, but there's been very little progress on storage. I wouldn't count against biofuel being the winner - especially for transportation. Yeah, corn isn't working out that well, but not all biofuel is corn. They're still trying to figure out what the best strain of algae would be. Meanwhile, batteries are a well over 100 year old technology. They've already done demonstration passenger airplane flights on "pond scum".

The winner is going to be the cheapest source of energy, not the technology with the head start. From what I'm seeing solar is too expensive (without tax incentives) and storage will make it even more so. Meanwhile, biofuel could allow us to use existing machinery and distribution infrastructure.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> If you buy this car there's a good chance it will be the last internal combustion engine you will ever own. It's just how the future is going to play out. There will be no room for diesels.


How do you make this claim or thought? I don't see the tech in place yet to replace the internal combustion engine. Tesla makes cars but can't make enough and there is nothing in place for me to drive that car very far efficiently. I love new things. I can PROMISE you the next generation ctd if I buy one won't be the last internal combustion engine I buy. 

Plus we have a President that will roll back some the BS that has been coming out of the EPA the last several years.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

2017 is the year solar will be taken alot more serously. Even with Trump freeing restrictions on coal, solar will be cheaper. I doubt we will see actual power companies using solar for a long time, but I am guessing a lot of newer houses will start using it.

But really it's silly. Coal is ridiculously efficient compared to ICEs. Running cars off of coal is much better economically and enviorementally. Yes batteries are pretty bad still, but they are improving. Sometime mid next year they should have double the capacity. We're talking easy 500 miles one charge.

Obviously there's the whole long distance trip issue... So I doubt ICEs will be gone for a long time. But soon half of aLL vehicles will be electrics, and then 70%, then 90%, and then you only see them at car shows and tell your grand children about the good old days.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting article, thanks for posting. Hopefully Chevy lets people know it exists.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Interesting article, thanks for posting. Hopefully Chevy lets people know it exists.


That would be optimal. I do remember with the first gen having full-spread ads in Motor Trend, but at that point, you're only advertising to the people who generally know it exists already.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

We had tv spots for the first gen diesels here in Canada. An all- white set with a lab coated guy wiping the tailpipe with a white glove is all I remember.



MP81 said:


> That would be optimal. I do remember with the first gen having full-spread ads in Motor Trend, but at that point, you're only advertising to the people who generally know it exists already.


----------

